# Brown thready spotting day 15 post 3 day transfer! EEk!



## V75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all,
Ive read other postings but Im still past myself!My first ICSI and I had 2 embies transferred on the 16th Oct, and Im due to test 2 moro.  Its killing me but Ive held out and not tested early.  Ive no cramps (I did a few days ago, but no more fingers crossed!) 
Its really strange, there each time I wipe and brown and thready if that makes sense.  So scared its AF! DH being fantastic bless him, and hospital have just said to carry on with treatment and wait.  i know its all I can do but its stressed me right out now.  
V xxxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't despair just yet, my implantation bleed was around 12 days post transfer...
Fingers crossed4u.
A xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there V

Lots of ladies get some spotting and/or bleeding in 2ww and early pregnancy. If it's only a little bit of brown then that's only old (unoxygenated) blood. If you have a look on this poll on Voting board you'll see quite a few ladies get some spotting...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

You've done good for not testing early so hang in there 

Lots of luck for testing tomorrow   

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

V75

I'm sure it's nothing, you've done great to make it to OTD, good luck for tomorrow!

Wendy


----------



## V75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank u all so much. My DH been great but its lovely to have that extra support from women who know how it feels! Its hard not to worry, the spotting is getting a little heavier and darker but i still have hope. Not much longer to wait, but in a funny way I just dont want to do it, im so scared!  
Positive thoughts!!!!


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi V!
My implantation spotting carried on for over 24 hours, possibly around 2 days long (?) and it was all colours! Brown blood (which can be either deoxygenated or can be full of nutritious substances), pink blood, and red blood! I am actually talking from personal experience of an implantation bleed, and not hearsay/guessing/imagining what it's like so hopefully this will reassure you that it is and can be possible at the later stages of the 2WW. Everyone's different! I'm glad we ladies are giving you that extra support that you need, but your DH sounds great!
Fingers crossed babes.
A xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

V75 said:


> Thank u all so much. My DH been great but its lovely to have that extra support from women who know how it feels! Its hard not to worry, the spotting is getting a little heavier and darker but i still have hope. Not much longer to wait, but in a funny way I just dont want to do it, im so scared!
> Positive thoughts!!!!


It is so hard isn't it but you will find loads of support on here from women who understand completely what you're going through....and you've got your DH there for plenty of hugs and support too  

A friend of mine had full flow red bleeds for 6mths, no symptoms at all, no even any weight gain and she had no idea she was pregnant until that first missed period months down the line.....and her son turned 14 the other week.......I also had normal red periods for several months and had no idea I was pregnant 19 years ago.........so a little bit of bleed certainly doesn't mean the end !

Keep the PMA hun.....you're nearly there !      

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

V75 said:


> and hospital have just said to carry on with treatment and wait. i know its all I can do but its stressed me right out now.
> V xxxx


...oh and really, don't stop the treatment! I almost did that I was so disheartened! I'm glad I didn't stop now!
I will genuinely hope and pray for your BFP, you have been through a lot and deserve it...!
You sound just like all of us and a really nice person - you will get your dream. Nice things happen to nice people! You just remember that! 
Best of luck and I will be thinking of you tomorrow.   
A xx


----------

